# Micro-Lux Lathe



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Anybody have any experience with these from MicroMark?


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

ncrc5315 said:


> Anybody have any experience with these from MicroMark?


Talk to these folks:

http://littlemachineshop.com/

This type of machinery is all they do.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not the lathe, no. I have the mini sander and jigsaw, and I'm very happy with them. They are both actually big enough to be used for full sized woodworking projects, if they're not too big.


----------



## ncrc5315 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*mini-lathe*

Hi,all..I don`t have the micro-mark but I`m sure it is a very good lathe. I have had a TAIG mini-lathe fully equipped for years[Just recently got it back out of storage] They work extremely well. I`ve made a bunch of things altho small.I usta have a full fledged machine shop.

I`m sure someone on here has one.Google the net and you`ll get a lot of comments,good&bad. Hope this helps.fwiw,I`m currently making very small cannons.


Have fun whatever you do,sanepilot:appl:


----------

